# Crostini with   Tomato & Goat Cheese



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2013)

Preheat your oven to 375   take a sourdough  baguette cut into 1/4  slices about 48 or so place the slices in a  large bowl and then drizzle with  1/2 cup evoo that you've mixed with minced garlic  I use 8 cloves and add some Italian seasoning to taste. Coat the slices well Then I sprinkle on about a tab. of the Italian seasoning Now place the seasoned slices  on a baking sheet and toast 9-10 min.
you will now need 2/3 cup sun dried tomato pesto and 8 oz. of  fresh goat cheese at room temp. put the cheese and pesto into a f/p  and after It is blended add a Tea. TO EACH slice of bread IF YOU WANT TO MAKE THE CROSTINI LOOK FANCIER  ADD  slice of black olive, or a piece of sun dried tomato or parsley or minced chives.
enjoy
kades


----------



## bbobson (Nov 16, 2013)

kades,
I did just that thing for the bride just last week.  Well, almost.  I had some oven roasted tomatoes that I gave a course chop and some, I call it porky roman because I keep forgetting the real name, pecorino romano that I shaved off with a potato peeler.  Wife put it under the broiler for a couple minutes to soften the cheese.  Oh yeah.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 16, 2013)

bbobson said:


> kades,
> I did just that thing for the bride just last week. Well, almost. I had some oven roasted tomatoes that I gave a course chop and some, I call it porky roman because I keep forgetting the real name, pecorino romano that I shaved off with a potato peeler. Wife put it under the broiler for a couple minutes to soften the cheese. Oh yeah.


 Sounds great. Will give it a try soon.
kades


----------

